# 1/8-5/8" 3-16mm No 79/k Jacobs Drill Key Keyed Chuck Arbor Size?



## calstar (Nov 27, 2016)

I have an 1/8-5/8" 3-16MM No 79/K JACOBS DRILL KEY KEYED CHUCK and can't find its arbor size. I've been to the Jacobs site and no listing of the 79/K, if you know it please post.

thanks, Brian


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 27, 2016)

You might just have to call them.


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 28, 2016)

There is a chart on the Jacobs site that provides the details for each of their standard tapers. You should be able to take a few measurements and determine which your chuck has, even though you cannot specifically find a reference to your model of chuck.

http://www.jacobschuck.com/MagentoShare/media/documents/jacobs-technical-information.pdf

There are 9 possible tapers, with dimensions different enough to make a positive ID. I take it you are ordering an arbor of some sort and need to know the proper nomenclature?


----------



## chips&more (Nov 28, 2016)

What all does it say around the chuck? Sometimes it tells you arbor size.


----------



## calstar (Nov 28, 2016)

chips&more said:


> What all does it say around the chuck? Sometimes it tells you arbor size.



First thing I looked at, nada.  I emailed Jacobs, no phone contact listed anywhere on the net, guess they don't want pesky customers taking up valuable time.  Brian


----------



## chips&more (Nov 29, 2016)

calstar said:


> First thing I looked at, nada.  I emailed Jacobs, no phone contact listed anywhere on the net, guess they don't want pesky customers taking up valuable time.  Brian


Brian, well darn! Then that just means a little longer to figure it out. By taking some measurements of the tapered hole and checking with a chart on Jacobs tapers (should be this?) you can find your answer. There is a bit of a spread between the taper sizes. So you shouldn’t be wondering if it’s this taper size or that taper size. Should be able to find your taper with simple measurements and then compare your numbers to the chart. Good Luck…Dave.


----------



## wawoodman (Nov 29, 2016)

Or, just get some modeling clay and stuff it in the hole. Take it out, and you can take direct measurements.

Found a phone no. tel:800-688-8949


----------



## TobyK (Jan 31, 2021)

I have this same chuck and also don't have a key. I've filed down a 5/8th key from Menards to kind of work, but I was wondering if you ever had luck with them. I've tried emailing but not that number.


----------

